# How to find a photograph's owner



## Brewmastrt (Nov 29, 2014)

I have two images that I would like to purchase but I have no idea who the photographer is. Is there some way to upload images and find the copyright holder?


----------



## RocketCowboy (Nov 29, 2014)

Do the photos have EXIF data still attached?


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 29, 2014)

where are you looking at the images?


----------



## Brewmastrt (Nov 29, 2014)

RocketCowboy said:


> Do the photos have EXIF data still attached?


Unfortunately, they have no EXIF data and I don't remember where I got the thumbnails from.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Nov 29, 2014)

load them into google image search and it will check for anymore on the internet, maybe some will give you a clue to the owner.

Google Images

John.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 29, 2014)

Just use them and hopefully the photographer will see them. The down side is that if they were mine, I'd be buying a new car with the fees.

Seriously if you can't remember where you found them, tracking down the photographer may be difficult. Good luck with the search.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 29, 2014)

Searching Google or TinEye might help.


----------



## dennybeall (Dec 11, 2014)

If you go to Google images and type in what's in the photo you'd be surprised at what pops up. Adding one more descriptive work can make the difference. For instance "cop and little boy" gets a lot of photos but not the one I wanted but adding the word "Pulitzer" to the search gets exactly the one I want.


----------

